# Langgaard - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Whilst it's true that the *Kontras* have a rugged style that not everyone appreciates (in most SQ repertoire, let's not generalise) I don't think they've been served well sound-wise. Their set of Nielsen SQs is a perfect example of them being given dodgy sound. I loved their playing in those performances but they were recorded far too brightly, a problem on many of their recordings. The *Miro Quartet's* live account is the best back-up option for this SQ.

*My Pick*

For the Langgaard, I totally agree that the Nightingales really get to the heart of this music and are recorded in such a fantastic acoustic that they would be tough to beat even with greater competition, here. I do have and love that Nightingale set and would urge you to buy it if you find Langgaard's particular soundworld appealing. No point for a long review this week. For me the *Nightingales are THE recording*. No competition. The reviews don't lie in this case.


----------

